# What's the best cheap smartphone - parent proof



## devit (Dec 11, 2013)

Wise urban, I need your help. 

I'm moving to Hong Kong in January (gulp) and want to buy my mum a cheapish smartphone (android I guess) so she can get skype and whatsapp, to save money contacting me. 

Does anyone have any recommendations for a decent, easy to use smartphone where these things can be downloaded?

Thanks in advance...


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 11, 2013)

devit said:


> Wise urban, I need your help.
> 
> I'm moving to Hong Kong in January (gulp) and want to buy my mum a cheapish smartphone (android I guess) so she can get skype and whatsapp, to save money contacting me.
> 
> ...


Top tip:

If she wants to do Skype, make sure there's a camera on the same side as the screen; my Huawei Ascend only has a camera on the back, so Skype is useless on it.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Dec 11, 2013)

The Nexus 5 seems to be the best value for money you can get right now and will be fairly futureproof for a while.

If you're after a more budget device I think something lke the Galaxy Ace could probably be bought for cheaper and has a front facing camera and relatively simple interface.

Both will be able to handle Skype/Whatsapp. But Skype will probably be better on the Nexus 5 as it has a much faster processor. Viber is a good one too for free VOIP. I find the call quality is pretty good when on Wifi.


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Dec 11, 2013)

The Moto G is the best value for money, half the price of the nexus and nearly all the benefits, and the Nexus is abnormally good value to start with. £100 PAYG from tesco for the 8GB (£130 for the 16GB version).


----------



## editor (Dec 12, 2013)

Yep. The Moto G is an outstanding bargain and a great phone.


----------



## devit (Dec 14, 2013)

Thanks everyone. Moto g purchased! Will see what it's like as fancy changing from iPhone 4 - feels so sluggish nowadays.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 23, 2014)

Mum-tat (who usually manages to be a step ahead of me with technology) is contemplating doing the smart-phone thing.

She has a PAYG bog standard mobile at present (probably puts £ 10 on it a couple of times a year) and a fairly shit tablet thingy (which she uses mainly on either her own wi-fi at home as an alternative to going upstairs to use the main computer) or on wi-fi if she's away from home.

I've had a look at PAYG deals, and most of them seem to be on the basis that whatever you buy only lasts a month, and if you don't use that month's 'bundle' it's lost.

Is that standard now?  (she's with T-mobile now but may consider moving)

In which case would she do better with a lowish use contract? 

Or are there any genuine PAYG deals still out there?


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Jan 24, 2014)

Puddy_Tat said:


> Mum-tat (who usually manages to be a step ahead of me with technology) is contemplating doing the smart-phone thing.
> 
> She has a PAYG bog standard mobile at present (probably puts £ 10 on it a couple of times a year) and a fairly shit tablet thingy (which she uses mainly on either her own wi-fi at home as an alternative to going upstairs to use the main computer) or on wi-fi if she's away from home.
> 
> ...


That is fairly standard. You get to keep the credit that isn't spent but your 'allowance' only turns up if you top up that month and runs out after a month.

You can get really 1 month rolling contract deals these days. Either PAYG or one of those and then re-assess after 6 months.


----------



## yield (Jan 24, 2014)

Puddy_Tat there's a thread on hotukdealsyou might like.

http://www.hotukdeals.com/deals/best-sim-only-deals-megathread-1623625

Worth checking for network coverage though depending where she lives.


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 24, 2014)

Puddy_Tat said:


> Mum-tat (who usually manages to be a step ahead of me with technology) is contemplating doing the smart-phone thing.
> 
> She has a PAYG bog standard mobile at present (probably puts £ 10 on it a couple of times a year) and a fairly shit tablet thingy (which she uses mainly on either her own wi-fi at home as an alternative to going upstairs to use the main computer) or on wi-fi if she's away from home.
> 
> ...


Always the Ovivo Freedom route. Buy a sim for £20, get 
200 Mins
300 Texts
500MB Data

Every month, no tops up ever again, just that one off payment - and  you get £15 credit back as well. Uses Vodafone network.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 24, 2014)

thanks yield and butchersapron  - will look into those


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 25, 2014)

What's probably a silly question (I am not at my best with all this digital stuff) but

Can you connect a smart-phone to a wi-fi network, and if so, does that not use up the 'data allowance' that you're paying for?


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jan 25, 2014)

Puddy_Tat said:


> What's probably a silly question (I am not at my best with all this digital stuff) but
> 
> Can you connect a smart-phone to a wi-fi network, and if so, does that not use up the 'data allowance' that you're paying for?



Yes, very easily. Normally gives a much faster experience as well.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 25, 2014)

Global Stoner said:


> Yes, very easily. Normally gives a much faster experience as well.



thanks - thought so, but just wanted to be sure...

i am much more at home with the sort of technology that has moving parts...


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jan 25, 2014)

butchersapron said:


> Always the Ovivo Freedom route. Buy a sim for £20, get
> 200 Mins
> 300 Texts
> 500MB Data
> ...



How the heck does that make any money? So for a net outlay of £5 you can just have all that for free, every month? And you get the same coverage/service as Vodafone? Wut?


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 25, 2014)

skyscraper101 said:


> How the heck does that make any money? So for a net outlay of £5 you can just have all that for free, every month? And you get the same coverage/service as Vodafone? Wut?



having looked at the small print, it looks as though any browsing is dependent on putting up with adverts first...


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jan 25, 2014)

Puddy_Tat said:


> having looked at the small print, it looks as though any browsing is dependent on putting up with adverts first...



That's nothing. I don't even use the browser much on my phone, do most things through apps. There HAS to be another catch?


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 25, 2014)

Puddy_Tat said:


> having looked at the small print, it looks as though any browsing is dependent on putting up with adverts first...


Yep - for about 5 secs. But only when you use the browser. Doesn't effect stuff like tapatalk or twitter clients at all. Plus, the calls and texts...which is all i use it for.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jan 25, 2014)

butchersapron said:


> Yep - for about 5 secs. But only when you use the browser. Doesn't effect stuff like tapatalk or twitter clients at all. Plus, the calls and texts...which is all i use it for.



If that's the case I'm ditching giffgaff pronto as soon as I'm back in the UK.


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 25, 2014)

skyscraper101 said:


> That's nothing. I don't even use the browser much on my phone, do most things through apps. There HAS to be another catch?


Nope, that's it. I've been using it for nearly a year now with no problems.


----------



## Psychonaut (Jan 25, 2014)

Puddy_Tat said:


> Mum-tat (who usually manages to be a step ahead of me with technology) is contemplating doing the smart-phone thing.
> 
> She has a PAYG bog standard mobile at present (probably puts £ 10 on it a couple of times a year) and a fairly shit tablet thingy (which she uses mainly on either her own wi-fi at home as an alternative to going upstairs to use the main computer) or on wi-fi if she's away from home.
> 
> ...



t-mobile payg gives you basic internet use at £20 for 6 months, but if you use internet without having bought the allowance it'll probably cost £1 per day. there are special 'bundles' available but im not a big enough phone person make any of that economic, and it sounds like your mum wouldnt either.

im sure theres better deals out there, but for the miniscule use i have, at £40 pa i decided just to stick with t-mobile and save the hassle of shopping around. ive had the same SIM card since 2000.


----------



## Libertad (Jan 25, 2014)

'kinell butchersapron that's just the sort of deal that La Liberette's been looking for. Vodaphone network as well, we're sick of having to go outside to take a call, shit signal on Tesco's network. Cheers for that.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 25, 2014)

Psychonaut said:


> t-mobile payg gives you basic internet use at £20 for 6 months, but if you use internet without having bought the allowance it'll probably cost £1 per day. there are special 'bundles' available but im not a big enough phone person make any of that economic, and it sounds like your mum wouldnt either.
> 
> im sure theres better deals out there, but for the miniscule use i have, at £40 pa i decided just to stick with t-mobile and save the hassle of shopping around. ive had the same SIM card since 2000.



thanks - mumtat is with t-mobile at present.

looking at their website, all I found was the monthly 'bundle' things - maybe they keep a bit quieter about the cheaper options.

sainsburys do seem to offer an 'occasional user' sort of pay as you go deal which looks good


----------



## Psychonaut (Jan 25, 2014)

Puddy_Tat said:


> thanks - mumtat is with t-mobile at present.
> 
> looking at their website, all I found was the monthly 'bundle' things - maybe they keep a bit quieter about the cheaper options.



they call it a 'booster' http://www.t-mobile.co.uk/shop/mobile-phones/price-plans/pay-as-you-go/boosters/

theres a month internet for £5 - means if you wanted you could go ahead and start using a new phone straightaway, and put off switching providers till shes got a better idea of what she needs. if (like me) she does something simple several times a week like checking when the bus/train is due then the sainsburys data cost would mount up very quickly.


----------

